

Five secrets to a killer elevator pitch (video) - subelsky
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEd0fjXsk8w

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I actually sat through all of that, which is rare for me with videos. The
visuals supported the text without splitting my attention, the roadmap was
great, the content excellent, and the points made were all good.

I'd quibble with some details, but overall, fantastic.

At also applies to my field of giving presentations about science, math or
technology. So many presentations could be made so much better by following
these principles. The killer close is _so_ important. Telling a story, make
your listener feel the pain, these are points I always tell people that ask me
for advice, although I phrase them differently for my context.

One of the few talks about talks that was really helpful. I recommend it.

~~~
subelsky
really glad you liked it! I was with Josh when he launched our product at
Techcrunch50 in 2009 and I noticed that his storytelling put-the-focus-on-the-
problem technique really helped us stand out from a lot of the other
presenters who focused on the novelty of their solution (which often rang
hollow with the judges)

------
Bjoern
If you liked that maybe this is also for you. "David S. Rose on pitching to
VCs"

[http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/david_s_rose_on_pitching_...](http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/david_s_rose_on_pitching_to_vcs.html)

------
minalecs
I would of preferred examples with each point, but it sounds like this was a
short presentation.

